

FCC comes through with Consumer Broadband Test app for iPhone, Android and home - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/12/fcc-comes-through-with-a-consumer-broadband-test-app-for-iphone-a/

======
rdj
This article highlights the iPhone app. Here is a links for the other
versions:

<http://www.broadband.gov/>

(Although I haven't noticed the Android app).

I did test the iPhone app, worked as advertised. Of course this is all just a
government wrapper for services like Speedtest.net.

